# Gewicht?



## Berti (28. September 2003)

Dagt mal, was wiegen die guten BMX denn eigentlich so im Schnitt?
Die paar, die ich mal in der hand hatte, wogen alle fast so viel wie meins(17kg), is dat normal oder gibts da auch leichtere? 

Grüße


----------



## Moto (28. September 2003)

Ich würde mal sagen ein leichtes wiegt so um die 11-12 Kilo (teuer) und ein normales so 13-14Kg mit vier Pegs und Sprocketguard vielleicht auch mal 15Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (28. September 2003)

Mein Standard wiegt mit 2 Bremsen und 4 Pegs 14,6 Kilo bei 21" und ist nicht sonderlichauf geringes Gewicht,sondern mehr auf Dauerbelastung und lange Haltbarkeit ausgelegt...für volle Ausstattung ein feiner Wert.liegt ganz gut auf der Strasse. 

Leichte High-Class Raeder mit einer Bremse und 2 Pegs kannst du locker auf nen 10er Wert trimmen wenn das Geld da ist.


----------



## Skydan (28. September 2003)

Denke auch, dass man das mit dem Geld gut ausmachen kann. Mein Standart (Alurahmen) wiegt 13 Kilo mit 4 Pegs und Bremsen.


----------



## Berti (28. September 2003)

hey das klingt ja geil!!


naja mal sehn, vielleicht lege ich mir irgendwann mal noch einBMX zum technik verbessern zu

dachte, die sind größtenteils alle solche klumpen wie felt's  

danke


----------



## ChrisW (28. September 2003)

hm
also meins wiegt etz so 15-16 *grml*
hatte vorher so auf 14kg hab dann aba meine alukurbel geschrottet und aus geldmangel ne stahlkurbel (bleibatzen ) kaufen müssne 
aba ich finds nich soo schlimm, dirt street un so hab ich eigentl keine probs


----------



## kater (28. September 2003)

Meins wiegt 16kg und ich bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Berti (28. September 2003)

Sag mal kater, was ist eig. mit deinem Ellsworth, haste dat noch?

Grüße


----------



## NRH (28. September 2003)

Mein Standard wiegt ohne Bremsen, und mit 2 Pegs knap unter 14kg.


----------



## Skydan (28. September 2003)

Welche Parts außer dem Frame können denn überhaupt als leicht hergestellt werden? Wenn es sowieso ein leichter Part ist, is doch eh banane ob die paar Gramm mehr oder weniger


----------



## Moto (28. September 2003)

Du kannst z.b. leichte Felgen wie z.b. die Odyssey Hazard Lite oder die Dragonfly Hi5 nehmen. Bei Vorderradnaben kann man auch Gewicht sparen. Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Sattelstütze gibt es auch leichte Teile. Außerdem vorne auf jedenfall 36 Loch und hinten würde ich persönlich auch nur 36 loch fahren.
Wenn du alle diese Sachen berücksichtigst kannst du ne Menge Gewicht sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Skydan _
> *Welche Parts außer dem Frame können denn überhaupt als leicht hergestellt werden? Wenn es sowieso ein leichter Part ist, is doch eh banane ob die paar Gramm mehr oder weniger  *



- Felgen
- Vorbau
- Kurbeln
- Blätter

Des Zeug kann man recht gut leichter herstellen als es is'...


----------



## Skydan (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> - Felgen
> ...



Ok. Aber trotzdem kann man bei einzelnen Parts nicht von Kilo Differenzen sprechen sondern wenn, dann muss man alles zusammen rechnen. D.h. man bräuchte schon mehrere Teile, die leichter sind. Das wiederum bedeutet ein leeres Portemonaie


----------



## NRH (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Skydan _
> *
> 
> Ok. Aber trotzdem kann man bei einzelnen Parts nicht von Kilo Differenzen sondern wenn, dann muss man alles zusammen rechnen. D.h. man bräuchte schon mehrere teile, die leichter sind. Das wiederum bedeutet ein leeres Portemonaie  *



Genau so is' es


----------



## Moto (28. September 2003)

Wenn man echt auf jede noch so dähmlich erscheinende kleinigkeit wie Lenker oder Sattelstütze kürzen achtet kann man auch noch etwas sparen. (leichte Schläuche, Kettenblätter, Pedalen gehören auch dazu)


----------



## kater (28. September 2003)

Auf sowas scheiss ich, sonst könnte ich gleich CC oder RR fahren...

@ Berti:

Ellsworth ist... vergeben ;-)


----------



## evil_rider (28. September 2003)

BMX darf net über 12kg wiegen ! kann ja sonst gleich nen trekker fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moto (28. September 2003)

@evil

könntest du mal auflisten wie du dein BMX aufbaust?

@kater

ich scheiss nicht aufs Gewicht da ich lieber mit einem leichten Bike unterwegs bin als mit so einem 16kg Panzer, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## evil_rider (28. September 2003)

rahmen: Sputnic(2300gr.)

gabel: Odyssey pro racefork(980gr.)

steuersatz: unten FSA pig DH, oben Ritchey WCS alu(140gr.)

vorbau: Flybikes Malaga mit titanschrauben(270gr.)

lenker: odyssey civilan bar(750gr. gekürzt)

bremse: dia-tech fiesta 996(198gr.)

bremsgriff: shimano XT(83gr.)

griffe: DF ohne donut(50gr.)

barends: generix alu(40gr.)

stütze: Thomson Elite(130gr. gekürzt)

sattel: generix(400gr.)

klemme: extralite(9gr.)

kette: KMC goldchain(310gr. gekürzt)

kettenblatt: WTP stereo sproked 30T(120gr.)

kurbeln: profile mini 165mm mit titanachse(691gr.)

HR nabe: Odyssey hazard cassette 11T 36H achse hohlgebort(650gr.)

VR nabe: Point SB 36H achse hohlgebort(180gr.)

speichen: 72 stk. doppeldickende(289gr.)

HR felge: SUN Rhino Lite(437gr.)

VR felge: Araya 7x ohne chrom(311gr.)

HR reifen: GT(479gr.)

VR reifen: GT(479gr.)

schläuche: Latex(140gr./paar)

felgenband: textil klebeband(10gr./V+H)

pegs: KINK lite(362gr./paar)

pedalen: Tioga MX(460gr./paar)

bremshülle: nokon(40gr.)

bremszug: niro(25gr. gekürzt)


----------



## kater (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *
> 
> @kater
> ...



16kg empfinde ich noch als Mittelmass. Gut, wenn man keine Kraft hat...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. September 2003)

16 kg is locker zu fahren, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat...
Siehe Osato...jeder Gewichtsfetischist soll das Bike ersma so locker rumwirbeln wie er seinen MegaPanzer und dann nochma sagen "mehr als 12 darfs nicht wiegen"...Muckis sollte man halt auch am Start haben...


----------



## Moto (29. September 2003)

wer sagt denn das ich keine Kraft habe. Ich fahre nur halt lieber ein leichtes Bike.


----------



## ylfcm (29. September 2003)

ich hab lieber mehr gewicht und weiss dann aber, dass das teil alles aushält. an gewicht kann man sich gewöhnen, an kaputte parts nich


----------



## kater (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *16 kg is locker zu fahren, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat...
> Siehe Osato...jeder Gewichtsfetischist soll das Bike ersma so locker rumwirbeln wie er seinen MegaPanzer und dann nochma sagen "mehr als 12 darfs nicht wiegen"...Muckis sollte man halt auch am Start haben... *



Big up


----------



## Berti (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Auf sowas scheiss ich, sonst könnte ich gleich CC oder RR fahren...
> 
> @ Berti:
> ...



was verkauft?
biste nur noch auf 20" unterwegs?


----------



## NRH (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Berti _
> *
> 
> was verkauft?
> ...



Ich nehm' mir mal die Freiheit für Kater zu antworten: 

Ja....

Ja....


----------



## Berti (29. September 2003)

schade... is doch so'n schöner ofen

...gewesen


und geht bmxen nicht tierischst auf die handgelenke?
Ich denke da grad so an die von dave mirra*hust**hust*?   


in diesem Sinne...

Gut Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. September 2003)

Dave Mirra ist der klassische Park-und Vert Fahrer und belastet seine Handgelenke erfahrungsgemäß recht wenig...hat einen sehr sauberen und schonenden Stil.

Wenn irgendwas auf die Handgelenke geht,dann die kranken Street Aktionen von Josh Heino und Van Homan...die haben echt diverse Knaller im Programm...

Aber auch die scheinen noch ohne Stützen fahren zu können...denke nicht das BMX in höherem Grade die Handgelenke belastet,eher den Körper als Gesamtbild...Rücken,Knie,Fuss und Handgelenke nehmen das Ganze sicher nicht wohlwollend auf...aber das is mit keinem anderen Rad das man zum Springen nutzt anders.

Mein Handgelenk hat mir mal dauerhaft Probleme gemacht,und seit der Doc gesagt hat "Das Ding is nur noch Granulat,OP oder Bandagen" tut es nich mehr weh...ausser ich trage die Bandagen. Da versteh einer die moderne Medizin


----------



## kater (30. September 2003)

Ich fahre auch mehrheitlich nur Street und ab und zu Park oder Dirt. Wenn man sauber abfedert ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Vor allem, wenn man das Zeug schnell anfährt. Wenn ich was neues oder grosses versuche, fahre ich automatisch langsamer und das tut meistens viel mehr weh. Keine Ahnung weshalb. Deshalb: Volles Rohr in die ******** 

BTW: Ellsworth ist verkauft, bin nur noch auf 20" unterwegs. Danke NRH


----------



## Moto (1. Oktober 2003)

Ich komme warscheinlich auf ungefähr 11.5-12 Kilo wegen leichter Gabel und ohne Pegs. Außerdem habe ich noch andere leichte Teile z.b.: Fly Bikes Lenker, Kettenblatt und Vorbau.


----------



## Moto (7. Oktober 2003)

Harmonieren V-Brake Hebel eigentlich gut mit U-Brakes.


----------

